# Half way through first test E + deca cycle, possible deca dick :(



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

I think i may have the dreaded deca dick half way through my first cycle.

Ive done 4 weeks of my first cycle today is meant to be the 5th jab, but im worried i have the dreaded deca dick after not being able to get a erection yesterday morning, and i havent tried with my good lady since (she also doesnt know about the roids.)

For the last 4 weeks ive been injecting 250mg deca and 250mg Test E once a week.

Would it be possible to have devolped this on such a low dosage? A few of my mates are doing the same cycle with no problems but obviously it effect different people if different ways.

I have read it could all be in my head as im abit of a worrier anyway once i get somthing in my head.

Is there anything i can do or buy online to sort this out? Quite gutted actully as after 4 weeks gains where good and strength was increasing.

HELP ME


----------



## Psycho6 (Jun 5, 2011)

Not an expert my friend but you should be shooting more test than Deca for precisely this reason. If you've only been on 4 weeks, why not just drop the Deca and stick with the test until things improve, OR stay on the Deca but do test twice a week instead if you have enough? In addition, get some Kamagra sorted in case it happens again - I got 12 tabs the other day for 15.99, popped one to test 'em out and was horny as **** for 24 hours afterwards - better to have and not need than need and not have etc. Hope this helps - its the blind leading the blind but having done your cycle before I have learnt a few things. Most importantly, stay positive man, easy to convince your dick you have problems when you don't, one lost hard on does not an impotent Deca dick man maketh. Good luck


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd double up on your test dose asap


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

This is what thought after some reading i had done today and am prepered to do, the problem i have is that i only got givin 5weeks as the guy my mate gets it off was waiting for the other half of his shipment, i now only have 1 deca left and one test E, i assume there is no where online i can buy test E

Gutted as im starting to look good haha! just dont want to carry on once i get the rest o my gear if im going to suffer these sides..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't care how much deca you are using TBH, sure it shuts down natural test production but if you are taking 250mg of test p/w (around 5 x more than normal) you should have a strong libido. What about estrogen? high estrogen levels (which you will have by now) could be causing this, are you taking an AI for estrogen management? are you using hCG? adding both these (and possibly some proviron) will sort the problem and make recovery easier post cycle without having to increase your doses of steroids.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Mars, im not taking either of what you have mentioned as said this is my first cycle and problerly abit of a mistake as far as experiance is concerned, now this has happend ive started to do my research which i SHOULD have done before, are you able to tell me where i can get those products and what dosage i should use?

On the up side abit of porn seemed to of helped the situation LOL, although it took longer than normal to erict and wasnt quite as hard things are looking better than before haha.

Does anybody think i should take my last jab this evening or give it a wide birth until i get some supporting products.

Thanks alot for the info so far!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Try rubbing it harder works for me.

Or up the test

Or do what mars said

Rubbing it is more fun doe.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Ill speak to my man in the morning and see if he has any test e even if he hasnt got any deca in yet just so im doubled up for when the deca arrives, if he does have test e is it worth shooting this once/twice a week even without the deca?

What mars mentioned is this somthing i can buy on line or is this somthing my man will have to get hold of?

I got the good lady to have a little play this evening and although it was there it wasnt 100%.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Morning bump, Any advice on the above post would be great!

Mainly about my last jab that should have been done yesterday.


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

Mate, I've had the exact problem in the past. I felt it was my estrogen.

I think it was out of control as when a mate told me to start taking nolvadex and within a week my cock was harder than a brick

O know how you feel mate.

Just get your estrogen under control mate. Some say arimadex is better but nolvadex worked for me


----------



## braveand (Oct 31, 2010)

B3NNY said:


> ?. the last 4 weeks ive been injecting 250mg deca and 250mg Test E once a week...
> 
> HELP ME


At least 500mg of test.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

braveand said:


> At least 500mg of test.


The problems probly solved now mate the threads a year and half old


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

BigAaronAlves said:


> Mate, I've had the exact problem in the past. I felt it was my estrogen.
> 
> I think it was out of control as when a mate told me to start taking nolvadex and within a week my cock was harder than a brick
> 
> ...


I doubt nolva will do anything for your cock bud. It blocks estrogen at the breast tissue, but doesn't get rid of it like adex/aromasin/letro does.


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

The 2:1 ratio IMO is Just regurgitation. Especially by people who may not be smart enough to consider other factors, like mars suggested, like estrogen.

Mast might be a worthy inclusion.

Soft c0ck could have been down to anxiety, stress, fatigue, desire, etc as well.

I've ran test less cycles and no libido has been effected, but as with everyone, sides are individual, when using properties like this that could hamper function, I try to use shorter acting meds, so they can be removed/added when applicable at a quicker rate. Sure it means a little more pinning, but I think you get a little more control.


----------



## laura1987 (Mar 20, 2013)

sorry i no this is going to be in completely the wrong place but my boyfriend used sus and deca for 12 weeks almost 2 years ago.

he as no sex drive and half of the time it goes soft what can he take to sort it out ?and will it ever get better?

also can you tell me how to start a new thread


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

laura1987 said:


> sorry i no this is going to be in completely the wrong place but my boyfriend used sus and deca for 12 weeks almost 2 years ago.
> 
> he as no sex drive and half of the time it goes soft what can he take to sort it out ?and will it ever get better?
> 
> also can you tell me how to start a new thread


 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/13764-here-docs-protocol-hpta-recovery.html

Both have a read thorough that and start the power pct.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I think the main prob could be high estrogen ok,,,

An Ai should be used from day one of a cycle especially deca and you should also be blasting hcg from week 2 at 1000ius weekly

As already said 250mg of test should be enough for a decent libido so i would consider looking at high estrogen levels in the body

Its a combination of the 2 compounds aromatising

Bump the test up to 300mgs or even 400mg and start hitting that Ai,,,aromasin at 12.5 ED or adex at 0.5mg ED,,,not forgetting that hcg either


----------



## laura1987 (Mar 20, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/13764-here-docs-protocol-hpta-recovery.html
> 
> Both have a read thorough that and start the power pct.


right so he needs hcg,nolvadex and clomids?

he did try clomids for 2 weeks about a month after he finished the cycle which worked whilst he was taking them but stopped when he stopped.

do you know where he can get these as the ones he bought back then was through a friend of a friend and he charged him £75 for 20 tablets(or this how much they should be?)i have seen clomids on sale online but dont wana be paying for paracetamol lol

thanks


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

google bought me back here


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

laura1987 said:


> sorry i no this is going to be in completely the wrong place but my boyfriend used sus and deca for 12 weeks almost 2 years ago.
> 
> he as no sex drive and half of the time it goes soft what can he take to sort it out ?and will it ever get better?
> 
> also can you tell me how to start a new thread


blood work to check testosterone( amoungst other things) levels. if low.. then a possible jumpstart PCT.. or lifelong testosterone replacement therapy.


----------

